# Negão/ neguinho/ neguinha



## Estefanía Perdomo

Bom dia galera! Tudo ok?

Me encotrei várias vezes nas letras da música brasileira, a frase "nego" e seu feminino "nega" (não estou muito certa da ortografia). Fiz uma pesquisa na net e achei que é uma expressão pra qüalificar às pessoas com uma cor de pele (pretinhos), se tiver outro significado esclareçam aqui, valeu!. Agora gostaria de saber se esse termo pode ser empregado de jeito carinhoso (ou é carinhoso), é estritamnte ofensivo, depende do contexto e a confiança... 

Umm bom até agora cai na conta de que a frase é usada no Brasil, não estou certa se no Brasil todo, por isso tenho a curiosidade e também amarei saber se essa palavras se há espalhado em tudo o âmbito Brasileiro o só tem regiões especiais. Eu ouvi muito só nos pagodes, e Música Axé, e só pergunto o emprego do termo, pois mesmo que nos gêneros expostos pareça ser carinhoso, todos sabemos que esses têm um pouco de ironia

Brigada.

Beijos.


----------



## Vanda

Estefi, vou procurar os vários tópicos em que já discutimos preto, pretinho, nego, neguinho, negão e similares.
Sim, na música, na maioria das vezes em que você a encontra é como termo carinhoso. Todas elas são palavras que podem ou não ser ofensivas, dependo de onde, com quem e com que tom você está falando!
Meu, errr, quero dizer 'nosso" Caetano já cantava:


> Ah! Neguinha deixa eu gostar de você
> Prá lá do meu coração não me diga
> Nunca não


----------



## spielenschach

Principal > Produtos > Dicionários > Língua Portuguesa On-Line > Definir 
Foi encontrada 1 entrada e detectada 1 forma. 

nego| s. m.1ª pess. sing. pres. ind. de [URL="http://javascript<b></b>:SeleccionaEntrada("]negar nego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





de _negro_, com síncope

s. m., Brasil, pop., companheiro;
amigo;
negro.
[/URL]


----------



## Maxi_King

que quiere decir "Negao"? 
Maxi


----------



## Vanda

Oi Maxi! Além da discussão acima, também temos esta explicando sobre negão.


----------



## Mangato

Bom dia Estefania.

Às vezes *negão* enténdese como o pai da neguinha.

Veja a letra de Calango Vascaino

http://letras.terra.com.br/martinho-da-vila/287324/

Tentei namorar a preta
O negão não quis deixar


----------



## mariazinha

nego, diminutivo: neguinho, aumentativo:negão, são formas reduzidas de negro, negrinho e negrão. Pode ser carinhoso se voce tem intimidade com a pessoa. Agora o politicamente correto no Brasil é se referir às pessoas de raça negra, como afro-descendentes. Por favor, não chegue no Brasil e chame alguem de nego, neguinho ou negão se não for autorizado pela propria pessoa, porque pode ser considerado crime de racismo se a pessoa em questão assim julgar.


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> Estefi, vou procurar os vários tópicos em que já discutimos preto, pretinho, nego, neguinho, negão e similares.
> Sim, na música, na maioria das vezes em que você a encontra é como termo carinhoso. Todas elas são palavras que podem ou não ser ofensivas, dependo de onde, com quem e com que tom você está falando!
> Meu, errr, quero dizer 'nosso" Caetano já cantava:


 
Ah! Neguinha deixa eu gostar de você
Prá lá do meu coração não me diga
Nunca não 

E a se perguntar "Eu sou neguinha?", genial.
BV


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¡Buen día!

Muchas gracias de nuevo. 

Estef.


----------



## Clavedesol

Hola a todos! Quisiera que alguien me ayude con la traduccion de la palabra "neguinha". Tal vez este mal escrita, la baje de una pagina de lyrics de Caetano Veloso. Si alguien es tan amable se los agradecere. Saludos desde Bs. As.! Sandra


----------



## coquis14

Es "negrita" , de manera cariñosa no peyorativa.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

"Neguinha Te Amo"


gg


----------



## Clavedesol

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!!! Clavedesol


----------



## brasileirinho

Aqui onde moro usa-se 'nego'/'neguinho' com o mesmo sentido de 'pessoa'. 
Por exemplo:

" Fi' ! Nego (neguinho/neguim*) num sabe o que 'tá fazendo"
Tradução :
" Cara! Essa pessoa não sabe o que está fazendo"

É um uso muito informal, e é importante esclarecer que não se coloca artigo nem determinante diante de *nego*/*neguinho* pois não se refere a um negro e sim a uma pessoa qualquer.

* Neguim: se usa muito esse tipo de diminutivo em Minas Gerais e regiões próximas.


----------



## Clavedesol

Muchisimas Gracias!!!! Un Abrazo!!!! Clavedesol


----------



## gatogab

brasileirinho said:


> Aqui onde moro usa-se 'nego'/'neguinho' com o mesmo sentido de 'pessoa'.
> Por exemplo:
> 
> " Fi' ! Nego (neguinho/neguim*) num sabe o que 'tá fazendo"
> Tradução :
> " Cara! Essa pessoa não sabe o que está fazendo"
> 
> É um uso muito informal, e é importante esclarecer que não se coloca artigo nem determinante diante de *nego*/*neguinho* pois não se refere a um negro e sim a uma pessoa qualquer.
> 
> * Neguim: se usa muito esse tipo de diminutivo em Minas Gerais e regiões próximas.


Gracias.
gg


----------



## Clavedesol

Muchisimas Gracias por la aclaracion!! Saludos!!! Clavedesol


----------



## MXT

¿Cuál podría ser el equivalente de la palabra Negão en español? Es el apodo de una persona.



MXT said:


> ¿Cuál podría ser el equivalente de la palabra Negão en español? Es el apodo de una persona.


¿"Negrote" sería una traducción adecuada? Como mencioné, se trata de un apodo y no es la intención que sea peyorativo.


----------



## S.V.

Se acerca más a otras c. _ese mi negro_. Más afectivo, como dices. Junto a los casos en que -_inho_ tampoco es -_ito_; luego Gandalf con _sozinhos_, cuando jamás diría _solitos_.  Queda ahí más como _-azo_ en_ de panzazo_, _mi morenaza_, etc. La carga intensiva, sin el regusto de _negrote_. Con un apodo, además que corresponda al uso real.


----------



## MXT

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, S.V. Saluditos


----------

